# Schluter Rookie



## dwc1299 (Mar 2, 2011)

*schluter shower*

Mr. morning wood, if you have to lie to your wife to do this make sure you slope that seat. I have installed 6 schluter shower systems in last year and a half. No problems with any of them. Except for the first one I did about 4 years ago. I put a knee wall in half way and then a door on the other half. On the top of the knee wall which was 44 inches high I installed the bull nose flat. I never gave any thought to tapering, that was the first and only thing they have a problem with (remember flat roofs usually mean trouble). If it is one solid piece for the seat 1/4 slope would be ok but if its tile I go 1/2 per foot. you want water to leave the scene as easily as possible. Tell your wife less water means less scrubing. 

On another note, I have used 1/2 green board and cement board both work great on 16" centers, I have looked at kerdi board but like the fella said earlier not sure on the flex issue and if you are doing it yourself kerdi would be cheaper. Round my parts 4'x4' shower kit including drain is like 450 bucks, One sheet of kerdi board is 95 to 110 and you still need kerdi for corners and bottom.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

angus242 said:


> When you said "solid surface" did you mean actual solid surface like Corian or do you only mean a solid piece of material like quartz or granite?


I mean granite, slate etc. Not corian.

I always figured that putting a seam under the glass was more risky than running the top flat. I have no problem doing the seam at the glass since u guys that know what you're doing recommend it. So, if I continue with the Schluter should I run the kerdi into the tub and seal it to the tub with kerdi fix? Or just put Kerdi on the parts that are under the top section? Thanks again, Nick


----------

